# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Печать внешней печатной формы УПД расходной накладной

## Evangelina

Помогите пожалуйста!!! У нас конфигурация УНФ 1.4 нетиповая, поэтому новые печатные формы УПД подключены как внешние печатные формы. Когда формируем по документу "Расходная накладная" внешнюю печатную форму, то формируется нормально, потом распечатываем, форму не закрываем. Если пробуем сформировать по следующему документу, то печатная форма открытая не обновляется, а остается по первому сформированному документу. Документов слишком много и после каждой распечатки закрывать форму не удобно. Как можно сделать, чтобы форма либо переформировывалась на ту, которую печатаем следующей, либо открывалась новая?

Файл с внешней печатной формой прилагаю.УПД_УНФ_01102017.zip

----------

